# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Prison Planet is NOT a CREDIBLE SOURCE OF NEWS!

## thegodfather

Ok, I have to step in here at some point. I haven't given this section much attention recently, just because I am busy and stretched thin with a number of different things. Many of the long time members here know me, my political positions, and the fact that I am a straight shooter, and of course one of the biggest advocates of civil liberties on the forum. I'm the defacto expert here on constitutional law and constitutional interpretation. Many know that I am a Ron Paul Republican, a Conservative (the true definition, not a neo-conservative), and that I am very much a Libertarian. I am all of those things, and it was Ronald Reagan (and I'm paraphrasing) that said that Libertarianism is essentially Conservatism. 

Now that we've gotten that out of the way, and I've hopefully nipped in the butt any attacks that I'm a statist pig or some such nonsense, it needs to be said that Prison Planet is NOT A CREDIBLE SOURCE OF NEWS. If you quote this news site, your views ought to be outright ignored. You do realise, that Prison Planet takes news from REAL News organizations, and then puts their own BIASED SPIN unto the article. That is not NEWS, simply because it is not OBJECTIVE. Prison Planet is interesting, because it is useful in the sense to see what the extremes have to say about certain things, and to see their view points, but they are by no means a reliable and credible news source. It is unfortunate, but its essential that people realise that Alex Jones makes a great deal of profit, and lives an exceptionally well off life because of his website and publications, movies, etc. 

What is interesting, is that he uses many of the same tactics that he berrates and accuses the neo-cons of using. While neo-cons beat the war drum, and convince every man, woman, and child in middle America suburbia that "Islamofacist extremists" are going to blow up your supermarket, Alex Jones in kind, convinces every man, woman, and child in middle America the Big Brother is putting fluoride in your water to make your children retarded, chem trails in the sky are releasing chemical weapons to reduce the world population, and that the Reptillians and the Rothchilds are conspiring to reduce the world population to 500 million and enslave us all. 

What is the common denominator here? FEAR TACTICS! Neither group can be seen as credible.

If you people are ACTUALLY concerned about civil liberties, and want to hear some reasoned, rationlized arguments in favor of civil liberties, I suggest you check out the following:
www.CampaignForLiberty.com
www.Cato.org
www.Mises.org
Television shows such as 'Freedom Watch' with Andrew Napolitano, and Glenn Beck's show....

These are all credible sources of information, with some degree of balance, and most of all credibility. When you post articles from Prison Planet, you are essentially discrediting yourself.

----------


## BigBadBob

> Ok, I have to step in here at some point. I haven't given this section much attention recently, just because I am busy and stretched thin with a number of different things. Many of the long time members here know me, my political positions, and the fact that I am a straight shooter, and of course one of the biggest advocates of civil liberties on the forum. I'm the defacto expert here on constitutional law and constitutional interpretation. Many know that I am a Ron Paul Republican, a Conservative (the true definition, not a neo-conservative), and that I am very much a Libertarian. I am all of those things, and it was Ronald Reagan (and I'm paraphrasing) that said that Libertarianism is essentially Conservatism. 
> 
> Now that we've gotten that out of the way, and I've hopefully nipped in the butt any attacks that I'm a statist pig or some such nonsense, it needs to be said that Prison Planet is NOT A CREDIBLE SOURCE OF NEWS. If you quote this news site, your views ought to be outright ignored. You do realise, that Prison Planet takes news from REAL News organizations, and then puts their own BIASED SPIN unto the article. That is not NEWS, simply because it is not OBJECTIVE. Prison Planet is interesting, because it is useful in the sense to see what the extremes have to say about certain things, and to see their view points, but they are by no means a reliable and credible news source. It is unfortunate, but its essential that people realise that Alex Jones makes a great deal of profit, and lives an exceptionally well off life because of his website and publications, movies, etc. 
> 
> What is interesting, is that he uses many of the same tactics that he berrates and accuses the neo-cons of using. While neo-cons beat the war drum, and convince every man, woman, and child in middle America suburbia that "Islamofacist extremists" are going to blow up your supermarket, Alex Jones in kind, convinces every man, woman, and child in middle America the Big Brother is putting fluoride in your water to make your children retarded, chem trails in the sky are releasing chemical weapons to reduce the world population, and that the Reptillians and the Rothchilds are conspiring to reduce the world population to 500 million and enslave us all. 
> 
> What is the common denominator here? FEAR TACTICS! Neither group can be seen as credible.
> 
> If you people are ACTUALLY concerned about civil liberties, and want to hear some reasoned, rationlized arguments in favor of civil liberties, I suggest you check out the following:
> ...



Nice to run into a kindred spirit. 'special from a liberal state like NJ I'm from DE

----------


## Persistence2012

Foremost, I skimmed through the content, did not unfortunately, read it in its entirety.

In most cases I would generally side with your claims on as to what the real objective of the prisonplanet and its owner Alex's is, in this specific case I'd say that, the content is of higher quality than mainstream media, but that doesn't say much even then. However, what it does do is to motivate and stimulate you, as an individual to go and do your own research on the topic and familiarise yourself with the content.

Then armed with that information, you could share and express your views on the forum itself and engage in meaningful debates or arguments with other members which will further increase your understanding on the topic.

So in a sense, the site in itself provides a platform for discussion, and there are alot of people on the forums who would disagree with the actual content that Alex Jones or the articles on the site published has to say.

----------


## Cobra.

Alex jones might have a screw loose or two

----------


## Imperious

I heard that guy is CIA

----------


## Nooomoto

Just look at their websites. They have 20+ banner ads on the front page! It's all about money. These guys pander fear and conspiracies to morons who lack the skills to properly research a subject. If they don't keep coming up with new conspiracies, they don't make money. They often cite themselves as references and ignore contradicting evidence, or even obvious evidence that doesn't support what they are espousing. It's really kind of disgusting.

All the answers you need are in the new book thats for sale this month! Please...

Case in point, there was a fellow from infowars.com on a radio show called Coast to Coast AM the other night. It is a conspiracy show and I listen to it purely for entertianment reasons. The guest from infowars.com was asserting that the Colorado shooter was an FBI plant. He made several wildly inaccurate claims:

-They estimated Holmes to be equpped with $20k plus worth of gear
-Running with this insanely liberal estimate, which can't be accurate simply because only the police know what's exactly in the apartment at this time, they pose the question "Where did he get the money?", stating "He was unemployed, how did he get $20k and training?"
-A third point he made was that tons of unmarked cars carrying Federal Agents showed up at the theater where the shooting occured

Lets break it down:

-So he was allegedly carrying a Glock pistol, an AR-15 assault rifle, and a "tactical shotgun". Without knowing too much about what he specifically had, I'm going to guess this guy didn't go top shelf when buying his guns. You can purchase a Glock pistol for $529 brand new. A decent AR-15 can be had for $900-$1000. A tactical shotgun, depending on the brand can be any where from $350 to $2000. I'm guessing he went with the cheapest option, which would be a Mossberg. These are widely available and very cheap. His clothing/equipment, again without knowing specifics, could be had for $3,000-$4,000...and thats being generous. Also note that a lot of this stuff can be bought second hand as there are tons of soldiers selling it who no longer need it.

As far as what was in his apartment. 6k rounds of ammo. I'm going to guess it was .223. I can buy 1000 rounds of .223 for $350 right now. We don't really know all of what else he had in there so the rest would just be making shit up.

Even with all of this, I'm still having a hard time reaching an estimate of $20k in gear. As far as training goes, you don't need training to shoot people in a confined space. 

-Where did he get the money? He was a GRADUATE STUDENT! Anyone who has spent any time in school knows how retardedly easy it is to obtain large sums of money for school. It's even easier when you don't plan on paying it back! A graduate student of his stature would have access to several, generous grants. It would not be difficult at all to obtain $20,000 this way.

-Federal Agents showing up in unmarked cars...news flash. All Federal Agents drive unmarked cars! My parents were in Federal law enforcement for 30+ years and they drove nothing but unmarked cars! Why? Because the cars are all rented from dealerships and rental agencies as part of fleet programs! 

I know it's long winded, but my point is these guys take meaningless factoids and spin them up to be evidence indicative of some massive conspiracy, none of which at the end makes any ****ing sense at all.

----------


## Bonaparte

Isn't the name Prison Planet, alone, a giveaway that it is a conspiracy site and not a credible news source?

----------


## Nooomoto

> Isn't the name Prison Planet, alone, a giveaway that it is a conspiracy site and not a credible news source?


You would think so.

----------

